# Fiance hasn't been touching me lately.



## 1lostintranslation (Apr 10, 2012)

Quick background. DF and I are young me 26 him 32. We got together. He is divorced has 2 kids, I have 3. We are now expecting our first child together. We in about 6 month time frame have gotten engaged, moved in together, gotten pregnant, planning a wedding and life together. Long story short anyone who has read Dr.Chapman's 5 love languages knows there are 5 well mine just happens to be "physical touch". I love kisses, hugs, love making the whole bit that keeps my love tank full. Now needless to say we are very busy. He commutes and hour to work each day and back. We have household responsibilities, plus school for each of us and the kids. In the beginning I really loved the close intimacy we shared, now it is maybe once every week week and a half. This is scary since i thought it was important to both of us. He tells me it is because he is tired. Has nothing to do with him not being physically attracted to me. (I know men have varying views on preggo women). Says he loves me and is in love with me, but that just everything is different now and that is why not at much time is not invested in that. Then he tells me that he didn't get with me for the sex it was because he trusts me, my spirit, my ambition and drive. So the sex was just the icing on the cake. Can anyone shed some light on how to get the lovemaking back on point, and what might really be going on? I could use the advice.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, dear. When sex goes bad before you have even said your vows, that's a huge red flag.

You need to talk. If he won't talk, drag him to counseling. If he still won't talk, cancel the wedding.

And he may be simply quite overwhelmed by realizing that he has now assumed the financial burden for SIX CHILDREN. OMG.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The man is stressed out. 

5 children combined AND a baby on the way. Do you work? Will he have to provide for all of you while you are on maternity leave?

Egad! I'd dry up too.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

While I will agree with the possibility this is all stress related, I will ad that I'm 50 yo and I commute about 1.5 hours each way 5 days a week and we have three children (two in college in the fall) so I am versed in the financial stress issues!

That said, once every week and a half is not enough and I have my issues with my wife. I'm trying to average at least 2x a week!


----------

